# Chippewa lake



## eyetroller24 (Feb 1, 2013)

He guys just got a question if any one ever tries the ice out there goin to fish a private pond in morning down the road and thought about checking it out don't needs spot just looking for some insight thanks Jesse


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

I've fished there several times in the past. I only caught dinks every time. There are some nice fish in the lake though


----------



## Frickster (Jan 1, 2015)

It's a big lake and really only entrance is by the ramps. I've fished it several times and caught crappie, gills, bass, and large chubs. I would go out the ramp and start to the left shore(west side) in 7-10 ft of water. Work your way down to the north side where it's the deepest. Keep moving if your not catching.
Good luck,
Frickster


----------



## slick (Jul 4, 2013)

Any available shore fishing there?


----------

